# Redundancy Entitlement for Company Director paying S Class Prsi



## fender (9 Jul 2009)

I have been paying S Class PRSI contributions for over 5 years and I am now being made redundant. Prior to this I was paying A Class contributions for over 20 years. Am I entitled to any redundancy payment from either the company or the state?


----------

